# Best dog food



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Is there a specific reason your dog is eating Science Diet? If it is medically necessary keep them on it. If not, you can do so much better on just about any grain free food. There is no best food. I've been all over the place from raw to kibble. Done correctly raw is expensive. Lily didn't do well on it and I was spending about $200 a month. We now feed 1/2 Grandma Lucy Pureformance and 1/2 Earthborn kibble. I am planning to rotate the kibble around ever bag or two and have a couple brands I like including Fromm, Farmina and Acana. Frankly, you may need to experiment to see what works best, but keep the transition slow and easy so you are not fighting digestion issues also.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I would probably try Purina Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with switching over (gradually of course) to a grain-free diet.

We have had great results with Wellness Core and Merrick G.F. Texas Beef and Sweet Potato.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Tayla's mom, if your girl is on the Prescription Hill's ID, you may want to talk to your Vet before you make a switch, especially if she's on it for a medical condition. 

I have used various formulas of BB, none of them agreed with my two Goldens. Apparently it was too rich for their system according to my Vet. I had an extensive conversation with her about BB as she had just returned from a Seminar on BB. Some dogs do great on it while others do not. Mine did not. 

I switched my two to Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach three years ago, they are doing really great on it. They both have sensitive stomachs. 

Keep in mind, some dogs will do great on a particular brand of dog food and formula while others will not. Which ever brand you decide to go with, I also recommend doing it gradually. 

I hope you're able to find a food that works for your girl.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you think the tear stains could be caused by a few distichia in her eyes? I have heard of adding apple cider vinegar to meals to change the PH of the tears, but others can weigh in if this is a good remedy or not. I know lots of people with white dogs will use Angel Eyes for tears stains, but I am not sure if that is a safe good product or not. 

My dogs do well on Fromm, but no one has a sensitive stomach. I recently put my senior dog on Ziwipeak Venison and Fish, bc he is not eating as well as he used to, and it really has him looking beautiful. If I could afford to feed this to all my dogs I would, but it is outrageously priced, lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I add Braggs Organic Apple Cider Vinegar to the water I give my two. 

I read somewhere on one of the websites talking about OACV and I can't remember which site it was, that is was not good to give it to them straight, so I decided to add it to their water instead of their food. 

Other websites say it's OK to add directly to their food though. 


Braggs for Pets-

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products

OACV on Whole Dog Journal site:

Apple Cider Vinegar - A Holistic Remedy for Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Check out Dog Food Advisor for reviews on any food you are considering including the Science Diet. Science Diet often has corn in it. Also avoid anything with by products. 

I feed Orijen to my Goldens and my Aussie is fed Wellness as she is a senior and the Orijen was too rich for her system.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree grain free has done wonders on our allergy guy....here is a place you can do your own research....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews


----------

